# Collapse of the bread empire



## y2kpitt (Mar 28, 2006)

All,
I am having a problem with my bread collapsing on me the most recent was last night.  Everything looked great until there was about 30 minutes left to cook and then the top collapse down and when I cut into the bread it was crumbly, not really dry just not sticking together, I donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t know if that makes sense or not.  I took some pics that I will try to post when I get home.  Anyways here is the recipe I was using and I was hoping some of you more experienced bakers could explain what is happening to my bread.  Nothing is sadder than having a good loaf gone bad. :(

Pesto Bread
~~~~~~~~
1 Â½ tsp Quick Rise Yeast
1 Cup Wheat flour
2 Cups White flour (The original recipe called for 3 cups but I like wheat flour)
Â¾ tsp Salt
4 tsp Sugar
4 tsp Dry Milk
3 TBL Pesto (This I make with garlic cloves, cilantro and olive oil)
1 Cup Water

fyi, I put these ingredients in my machine in the order listed and run it on basic


----------



## scott in kc (Mar 28, 2006)

y2k, I don't know diddly about making bread in a machine, but when a loaf collapses, it frequently has to do with too much yeast activity. The dough, becomes too light (not enough density) and collapses under its own weight. I think this might be what happened to yours.

There's 4 things you can do to prevent this. The first would be to up the salt content to retard the yeast activity. Looks like you have plenty of salt already so that's probably not the way to go.

Cut back the yeast, maybe try only a tsp.

Cut back the sugar, so as not to feed the yeast so much.

Use cooler water. I don't know if your machine specifies a given temp of water to use, but the warmer the water the warmer the finished dough after kneading and the more acitve the yeast will be. Friction in the machine adds several degrees to the finished temp of the dough too, so that should be considered as well. 

If you like the flavor of the bread, leave the sugar in and adjust the yeast quantity and the water temp. 

I'm a curious type, let us know what happens next time you make it.


----------



## jlloyd99 (Mar 28, 2006)

Y2K-

There are two reasons that I've ever had a loaf collapse on me.  One is that I didn't bake it long enough and being a bit doughy in the middle it fell when I cut into it, or maby a better word would be compressed.  The other is that in the kneading process I didn't get all the air bubbles out and one baked into the middle, this caused it to collapse.  Due to the fact that your using a bread machine though we may be looking at a thrid possibilty.  This being that the ingredients didn't mix together compleatly and thus the chemical reactions that result in a nice firm loaf didn't take place.  The only other thought I could offer is that the yeast was dead, but that would cause the loaf to not rise at all and from what you've said that doesn't sound like the problem either.  Hopefully when you get the pictures posted we can come up with a more conclusive answer.


----------



## monty (Mar 28, 2006)

Michael, you say you are having a problem with your bread collapsing. But then you describe a unique texture. Is it just with this recipe or have others given you trouble? If other recipes are giving trouble then your machine is failing you! If it is just this recipe I would ask another question. Is your pesto preparation cooked or raw? Raw garlic can affect the chemical process in breadmaking. Try using roasted garlic or garlic powder. That may make a great difference!
Hope it all works out!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## y2kpitt (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for the great input, after further review Mrs. 2K has decided that it was the garlic since the other ingredients are basically the same as several other breads I have made.  If I've learned nothing I've learned the wife is right until proven wrong, _and even then she is still right,_ So next time I'll try roasting it first.  Here is a picture of a slice that shows how the top just fell right down.  On a positive note, the crumbly bread that it made was tasty just not really useful.

Collapsed pesto bread


----------



## bob-bqn (Mar 30, 2006)

With garlic in the bread it may still make some fantastic seasoned crutons for salads or tasty toasted bread crumbs for other uses.


----------



## jmedic25 (Sep 14, 2006)

Bread also collapses when you have too long of a rise cycle.  The gluten strands in the flour stretch.  If they stretch too long they will break and cause a caved in loaf.  If you are using a bread maker try using the rapid bake setting it will lessen the rise time and should solve your problem.  im not sure about the garlic theory I have made lots of bread using all kinds of garlic without problem.  Also be sure all of your ingrediants are a room temp before you add them.  Too hot or cold will kill your yeast. I know this is an old post but I hope it helps.

Justin

P.S. Quote "On a positive note, the crumbly bread that it made was tasty just not really useful.


What the heck are you doing with the bread if it tastes good.  Are there other uses? :P


----------

